

Alcatel-Lucent Open Sources its API Management Engine - javinpaul
http://java.dzone.com/articles/alcatel-lucent-open-sources

======
raphinou
Here's a link to the homepage: <http://apigrove.net/> and to the repo:
<https://github.com/apigrove/apigrove>

------
zurn
This article sounds like there's a movement among CIO/marketing types to
hijack the well-defined technical term "API".

edit: I just spent a while googling and I still have no handle on what they're
talking about. From the terminology I've deduced out that it's culturally
related to the SOA/WSDL stuff that is frequently used in the "enterprise
world" to add byzantine complexity to machine to machine communications over
port 80.

------
ryanslade
The source is available here: <https://github.com/apigrove/apigrove>

